# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: South America's Wildlife Wonders

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Jun. 16th, 2009: South America's Wildlife Wonders

*An expedition to an often troubled region of the Ecuador-Peru border has discovered 12 species thought to be new to science (John: including a new Dart Frog and a Salamander - there is other amphibian interest too).

Click here for the slideshow over at the BBC News Website.

----------


## daydreaming

The glass frog is amazing, i have never seen anything like it.

----------


## John Clare

> The glass frog is amazing, i have never seen anything like it.


They are found in the pet hobby - they didn't discover any new species of glass frog, it's just a photo.

----------


## Kurt

There's a whole family of glass frogs, Centrolenidae. They are rarely, if ever imported. I have seen many dealer list selling "glass frogs", but these always turn out to be some sort of Hylid. _Sphaenorhynchus lacteus_ and _Hypsiboas punctatus_ have been sold under this banner, but they are definitely not glass frogs. My personal favorite glass frog is Centrolene ilex, the ghost glass frog. For more glass frogs see http://amphibiaweb.org/lists/Centrolenidae.shtml

----------


## tattooed81

Earth: New Amphibians Emerge in Colombia : Video : Discovery Channel :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## Kurt

Pretty cool.

----------


## daydreaming

_Cochranella mache_, _Cochranella resplendens_, _Hyalinobatrachium fleischmanni._ all 3 are so amazingly beautiful. are they hard to keep

----------


## Kurt

Don't know, as they are extremely hard to get, if not impossible to get. They only glass frogs I have ever seen were at Black Jungle and they were trying to breed them for Atlanta Botanical Gardens. They were tiny and it took us a while to find one in the terrarium.

----------


## daydreaming

that could be a good thing though the less there are and the harder they are to find mean the less taken from the wild

----------

